# Close Please



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got served divorce papers, moments ago...There is a God...I'm so happy...Ty God...Amen...

For thoes of you that know what is going on this is great news...

Dean


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

divorce is a good thing sometimes...congrats


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

No clue what's been happening, but since you're happy about it, CONGRATZ!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> No clue what's been happening, but since you're happy about it, CONGRATZ!


+1 .. as long as it makes you happy!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

whens the party?


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> whens the party?


LOL, count me in!!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

congratz
I hear ya...separated in December, 5 months down, 7 to go....can't wait


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey DW i saw it on facebook, after all that has happen u deserved it and I am sure that from now on u will get good things comming  When is the party? We have to celebrate


----------

